# Booked a Trip to Central & South America



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 11, 2019)

My wife and I booked a trip to Panama and Colombia for next month.  We are going to spend three days in Panama City and then three days in Cartagena. 

Anybody been?  I've been to Asia about 20 times and Europe several times, but this will be first trip south of the border.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 11, 2019)

Hopefully its a one way ticket 


You wouldn't catch me down there with all the recent tourist dying ..


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 11, 2019)

I hear Cartagena is beautiful....warm beaches....


----------



## Mr Natural (Aug 11, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Hopefully its a one way ticket
> 
> 
> You wouldn't catch me down there with all the recent tourist dying ..



You probably have a better choice of being gunned down in America


----------



## OldLady (Aug 11, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> My wife and I booked a trip to Panama and Colombia for next month.  We are going to spend three days in Panama City and then three days in Cartagena.
> 
> Anybody been?  I've been to Asia about 20 times and Europe several times, but this will be first trip south of the border.


My son was stationed in Panama for a year when he was in the service.  There really are people taking their chickens on the bus, and you don't want to drive there--stop signs are definitely a suggestion.  He loved the fruit.  It's wicked hot there.  That's all I remember.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 12, 2019)

yes, 2 six month tours all over South America


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 12, 2019)

bear513 said:


> Hopefully its a one way ticket
> 
> 
> You wouldn't catch me down there with all the recent tourist dying ..



You're thinking of the Dominican Republic.  There have been no such issues in Panama or Colombia


----------

